# Is There a Loved One in Prison?  May I Pray for Them?  Here's Why...



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2013)

A man's face appeared to me this morning... a face unknown.   

It happened as I was sitting on the train this morning on my way to work.  Of all mornings, I didn't take out anything to read, nor did I read the messages / emails on my phone.   Instead, I sat with my eyes closed listening to the music on my headset and I saw 'his' face.  

I began to pray for this man.  The more I prayed, the more I could see of him.   This man appeared to be in prison, awaiting his trial upon which he was hoping to be released.   He has a wife and children and he needs to be home.   I have no idea who he is, but somehow he knew that God would lead me (someone) to pray for him.   

I'm fully aware that this is not 'mystic', the Holy Spirit is not mystical, He has no need to be... He's REAL!   He does not have to imitate Himself.  He is not a counterfeit.   It's unfortunate, but due to the 'climate' of this world with the new age movement,  I clearing this up before the enemy tries to misuse / mislead others into that realm.   This is not the 'universe' _speaking_.

God has called us to pray, we are His intercessors.  I believe with all of  my heart that there are many men and women, whom we do not know, and may never know, who are in prison crying out for prayer and the Holy Spirit touches our hearts to do so.  

This morning my heart was touched by the Holy Spirit who showed me a man in despair.  The more I yielded to prayer, the more I saw of him.   He had tears in his eyes,  he wanted his family; he wanted his wife and children to be safe and with him in their own home; he wanted to be their Provider.

Whatever it was he did was wrong, however he has paid the price and he is due to be free.  It's up to someone's decision that only God can override.   Something else has been in the way but it's not there to stay... that's my prayer.   

Father God, in the Name of Jesus, whoever this man is, thank you for setting him free and allowing him to be with his wife and family.   I don't know who he is, but you do.   I'm asking you to keep him safe from all harm and interactions of others which do not and will not give you glory.    Remove the   oppressors and the hindering spirits around him.  *In your Name, I command them to 'back off', be done, do not attempt to rise up again. *

The plans you have for his life shall not be hindered neither aborted.  Bring  him home to his wife a new man, a new creation without damage, spot or wrinkle.  Whatever you have to do to set him free, let it be done.   No one else rules his Destiny.   You are the holder of his life, plans for good and not evil.  Father God, please bring peace to this man's heart and to the heart of his wife and children.   Let them know that you have heard and answered their prayers and that he shall be released and home completely free, spirit, soul and body.   

In Jesus Name, to you be all of the glory, forever and ever, Amen. 

Father God, somehow I feel as if there is more than one man, that I'm praying for to be released from prison.   In Jesus' Name, let it be so, their freedom is in you hands and not man's.    Praise the name of Jesus, forever, Amen. 

Father bring in more 'Intercessors'... let the Body of Christ join in prayer for those in prison who are in despair and are due to be set free.   Let the prayers of the righteous avail much and let it all be unto your glory and none other for there is no other God, other than you.  

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen Again and Again, Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes and Amen!


----------



## stephluv (Jan 14, 2013)

Amen Shimmie!!!

random sn: arrgh i wish I knew what my gift was already- off to pray some more


----------



## Elnahna (Jan 14, 2013)

Amen, Amen


----------



## auparavant (Jan 14, 2013)

Hebrews 13:3  ►
New International Version (©1984)
Remember those in prison as if you were their fellow prisoners, and those who are mistreated as if you yourselves were suffering.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2013)

Ladies, thank you so much.     

For all we know, this person may be reading this thread.   We just never know who needs our prayers, yet God does and we do our very best to avail and to yield unto God our Father when He prompts our hearts to pray.  

God bless you 

Aupar... thank you for posting the scripture.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 14, 2013)

I do know a person in prison who is very dear to me. Thank God for the Holy Ghost guiding the prayers of God's people. The human mind cannot contain all that we need to pray for.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I do know a person in prison who is very dear to me. Thank God for the Holy Ghost guiding the prayers of God's people. The human mind cannot contain all that we need to pray for.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



 I'm praying for them MrsHaseeb


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 14, 2013)

Amen Lord!


"Until now you have asked for nothing in My name; ask and you will receive, so that your joy may be made full.!! 
John 16:24


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Amen Lord!
> 
> 
> "Until now you have asked for nothing in My name; ask and you will receive, so that your joy may be made full.!!
> John 16:24



sweetvi....

Wow!   

_"Listen" _to the words you just shared:  

*"Until Now, you have asked for nothing in My Name..... " *

Those very words are a striking blow to satan who has held someone captive  far too long.  Reading those words are a 'jolt'.. a giant jolt setting someone free.     

You also gave me an answer.


----------



## Laela (Jan 14, 2013)

Amen..and Amen..and Amen....


----------



## Tyra (Jan 15, 2013)

I really do love this Christian forum.
This is beautiful.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

Tyra said:


> I really do love this Christian forum.
> This is beautiful.



Tyra... We love you too.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 15, 2013)

could it be a spiritual prison?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

LoveisYou said:


> could it be a spiritual prison?



Indeed Loved One....  Spirit, Soul (the mind) and Body.   Prayers are going up for all and anyone who desires prayer.   No divisions, no judgments, just prayers go before the heart of God, for whoever is in need.  

Jesus set captivity captive; He freed all who were bound.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie,
I was browsing the forum and had to stop once I saw your post. The title alone brought tears to my eyes. There are 3 young men I know all under 24 who made stupid choices and are paying very high prices for doing so. One of them is being molested by the older inmates. My heart is broken. I have watched 2 of them grow up along side my DDs. Please pray for them as well.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 15, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> Shimmie,
> I was browsing the forum and had to stop once I saw your post. The title alone brought tears to my eyes. There are 3 young men I know all under 24 who made stupid choices and are paying very high prices for doing so. One of them is being molested by the older inmates. My heart is broken. I have watched 2 of them grow up along side my DDs. Please pray for them as well.



Prudent1 I don't know these young men but this is heartbreaking... I will pray for them as well.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> Shimmie,
> I was browsing the forum and had to stop once I saw your post. The title alone brought tears to my eyes. There are 3 young men I know all under 24 who made stupid choices and are paying very high prices for doing so. One of them is being molested by the older inmates. My heart is broken. I have watched 2 of them grow up along side my DDs. Please pray for them as well.



Indeed Prudent1... indeed.   Reading your post just brings tears and we just come against that spirit of abuse that has attacked this young man.   The devil is a liar and he shall not be able to destroy this man's value neither his virtue as a whole man whom God ordained to live as such.    We thank God for delivering him and the others now in the name of Jesus into protective custody.    

The abusers shall not be able to have access to him or them any longer.   I ask God to render the abusers impotent and this is not spoken lightly.   In scripture time and again, God has rendered the evil ones blinded, as this was such in Sodom and Gomorrah; the molesters were rendered blind and were not allowed to touch the men of God in Lot's house.

I cry out in the Name of Jesus for the very angels who still the mouths of the lions in the lion's den where Daniel was thrown, to come forth and stand guard over these young men and others like them and to protect them from the sodomites, the sexual deviants, the demonic spirits of lust and unclean spirits, the spirits of witchcraft which dwell in the homosexual activities, these spirits are rendered destroyed and null and void in the name of Jesus.

Father God you have a strong tower for these young men to run to and to be hidden and protected and to be out of range of these of deviant behaviours.   Father even if it means 'death' to the abusers to protect these young boys, than do as you will.  For they shall not be used as sexual exploits any longer.  The abusers have a choice, to live or die and only you know how to get this message across.  If they want to live, they will have to back off and leave these boys alone.   Their acts of sexual violence is aborted; it's not allowed to happen ever again.   ..

Enough is enough.  Remove and reprove the guards who have turned the other way and have allowed these heinous acts to occur.     It is not your will for them to be subjected to this and it shall not stand further nor be allowed to further come to pass.   it is over and done and these boys shall be able to be released and free to make amends for they've done wrong.   It's time to free our men from prison and away from all evil.   They will be free and do no harm to others, but to be upright and loyal and faithful citizens and even more, men of honour and valour, and to be right with you...with all of their hearts.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   .

----------------

Prudent1, I'm placing these young boys on our prayer list for the Prayer Line.  Okay?   Please keep me posted.   My heart just grieves for these young men and others like them.   Even the older men who are being abused.   Enough is enough.  It shall come to an utter end and they shall be safe and free, expediently .   In the Name of Jesus... Amen.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Indeed Prudent1... indeed.   Reading your post just brings tears and we just come against that spirit of abuse that has attacked this young man.   The devil is a liar and he shall not be able to destroy this man's value neither his virtue as a whole man whom God ordained to live as such.    We thank God for delivering him and the others now in the name of Jesus into protective custody.
> 
> The abusers shall not be able to have access to him or them any longer.   I ask God to render the abusers impotent and this is not spoken lightly.   In scripture time and again, God has rendered the evil ones blinded, as this was such in Sodom and Gomorrah; the molesters were rendered blind and were not allowed to touch the men of God in Lot's house.
> 
> ...



Yes... In Jesus name I agree. *Cry*

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie,
Yes please do place them on the prayer list. Thanks so much for your prayers everyone.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Prudent1 I don't know these young men but this is heartbreaking... I will pray for them as well.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



MrsHaseeb... you always have my back.   Seriously and I thank you so much.   I so needed backup for this in prayer and you are a warrior.   Thank you so very, very much for your prayers for these young men.   We are kicking the devil out and he is not going to ever touch these boys nor others like them ever again.   In Jesus' name... Amen. 

I'm calling on the Holy Spirit to send back up, strong intercessors and to God be all the Glory for it all.   We praise God for a total miracle of protection and for their secure release in Jesus' Name.

This abuser is stopped in his place effective IMMEDIATELY in Jesus' Name.  

Do it, God!   Do Dear Father in Heaven... God Do It!  Protect and set these young men free, and others like them.    Father God, by your grace, do it!   And we just bow before  you and praise you and thank you for it all in Jesus' Name.     

No AIDS/HIV in these men, Father God.  NO AIDS / NO HIV... seal them in your Covenant Blood of protection... Amen.  

Lord, we just thank you, thank you, thank you... so very much.  Amen.

Let your presence be known in such a way that it cannot be ignored.   Amen.   The ultimate fear and the dread of you shall be upon these abusers... in Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 15, 2013)

That's what breaks my heart. These young men have so much promise and one mistake can destroy the remainder of their lives. My godson has one more year left until he goes to college, I talk to him daily and showed the case of the girl getting raped by those athletes because he's in sports, and I'm observant of his friends as well. However, He's at the age where he knows it all.......so my only comfort is PRAYER!..PRAYER...PRAYER.   This world is and getting even uglier 

The Devil roams all day and night seeking whom he can devour..his time is short.  The lack of prayer has contributed to this among many factors


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> Shimmie,
> Yes please do place them on the prayer list. Thanks so much for your prayers everyone.



It's done Sweetheart.    Also, please PM me their names.  We're speaking their names out directly unto the Lord, in Jesus' Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> That's what breaks my heart. These young men have so much promise and one mistake can destroy the remainder of their lives. My godson has one more year left until he goes to college, I talk to him daily and showed the case of the girl getting raped by those athletes because he's in sports, and I'm observant of his friends as well. However, He's at the age where he knows it all.......so my only comfort is PRAYER!..PRAYER...PRAYER.   This world is and getting even uglier
> 
> The Devil roams all day and night seeking whom he can devour..his time is short.  The lack of prayer has contributed to this among many factors



sweetvi... we're placing your Godson on the prayer list as well.  Please PM his name to me.   His name is being spoken directly unto the Lord as well.


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 15, 2013)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 16, 2013)

please add Jamal, he made a foolish mistake at 19 he gave the wrong person a ride and now has been in prison for over 20 years. Great Tread.  I have added this to my prayer list. Lord cover all of the names and unnamed written in this thread.


----------



## Laela (Jan 16, 2013)

Please keep in prayer the children, esp the sons of imprisoned men..the ones growing up without a father or with anger, bitterness toward their imprisoned fathers, that the cycle of violence ENDS with them. God is a turnaround God and I believe this for thier lives, in Jesus' name! Amein~


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jan 16, 2013)

Please add my cousins, Freddy Jr. and his sister Tarrish. Freddy Jr. got into drugs and crime as a teen. He's been in and out of the system since that time. He's in his forties now. Tarrish was raped by her stepfather as a teen. She became pregnant and my aunt and grandmother kind of swept this all under the rug. My grandmother forced her to have an abortion. Tarrish turned to drugs and prostitution.

Thank you for this thread, Shimmie. This thread convicted my heart. While I have always felt heartbroken over the abuse of prisoners, I have also often felt a lot of anger toward them. I was once the victim of a crime and I allowed my pain from this situation to become bitterness. I have asked God for forgiveness and I stand in agreement with all of the ladies here. I will pray for those named here.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 16, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> please add Jamal, he made a foolish mistake at 19 he gave the wrong person a ride and now has been in prison for over 20 years. Great Tread.  I have added this to my prayer list. Lord cover all of the names and unnamed written in this thread.





Laela said:


> Please keep in prayer the children, esp the sons of imprisoned men..the ones growing up without a father or with anger, bitterness toward their imprisoned fathers, that the cycle of violence ENDS with them. God is a turnaround God and I believe this for thier lives, in Jesus' name! Amein~





Blackpearl1993 said:


> Please add my cousins, Freddy Jr. and his sister Tarrish. Freddy Jr. got into drugs and crime as a teen. He's been in and out of the system since that time. He's in his forties now. Tarrish was raped by her stepfather as a teen. She became pregnant and my aunt and grandmother kind of swept this all under the rug. My grandmother forced her to have an abortion. Tarrish turned to drugs and prostitution.
> 
> Thank you for this thread, Shimmie. This thread convicted my heart. While I have always felt heartbroken over the abuse of prisoners, I have also often felt a lot of anger toward them. I was once the victim of a crime and I allowed my pain from this situation to become bitterness. I have asked God for forgiveness and I stand in agreement with all of the ladies here. I will pray for those named here.



Thank you Precious Ladies.   All of whom you have cares and concerns for in prison, their families on the outside, those being abused in prison and out, those who have been victims of a crime and/or abuse, those who seek and/or want to extend forgiveness...  All are welcome to share and be listed, here.   You will most certainly be prayed for.  

I've been in prayer last night and early this morning and throughout the day.   The prayers are on an increase.   

Please do not hesitate to join in prayer and also to those  reading and not posting, please do not hesitate to request prayer for your loved one or loved ones who have been abused and / or in prison.   This prayer thread is for EVERYONE who has a loved one they care for.   You are welcome to send a PM should you wish to be kept private from posting.   It is most definitely understood.    

Special Thank You to ALL Who are Praying /Interceding.  All Intercessors are Welcome and Most Needed.  One can chase a thousand / two can chase ten thousand.   

*ALL PRAYER REQUESTS ARE WELCOME 
FROM EVERYONE IN THE ENTIRE LHCF FORUM​ * 

Prayers are not limited to those in our Christian Forum. Everyone is welcome to ask for and receive prayer.  Everyone.   

No conditions or judgments are required.  All 'differences' and disagreements are left behind.  This is about prayer and lifting your loved ones up before the Lord for His protective covering and deliverance for them. 

We love you


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Feb 14, 2013)

A family member of mine -- female made a bad impulsive decision which has separated her from her young ones who believe she is on vacation. She's been in there for going on 3 years. Their father also is always in and out of jail and fails to act like an responsible adult. Please pray for them both. I cannot give you the names as I don't want anyone to internet search them and for it to be traced back to this site. Can I privately PM you the names? Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2013)

AlwaysNatural said:


> A family member of mine -- female made a bad impulsive decision which has separated her from her young ones who believe she is on vacation. She's been in there for going on 3 years. Their father also is always in and out of jail and fails to act like an responsible adult. Please pray for them both. I cannot give you the names as I don't want anyone to internet search them and for it to be traced back to this site. Can I privately PM you the names? Shimmie



 AlwaysNatural... 

We prayed for you and your family on the Prayer Line.  The prayers will continue.   

Blessings to you for loving your family so much.  The names were not shared and will be deleted from my PM.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2013)

It was exactly one month ago when I posted this thread... January 14, 2013.

Today is February 14, 2013... 

God is setting the 'Captives' free.   I along with many others are continuing in prayer for those in prison.    

Father please continue to protect those in prison from the dangers and the attacks in Jesus' Name.   Protect them from sexual assaults, being beaten, being bullied, threatened, torn and broken, for it is not of you.   Restore them, bring them fully unto you, where there is no return to rebellion or prison.

* Jeremiah 29:10-14*

_10 For thus saith the LORD, ......... I will visit you, and perform my good word toward you, in causing you to return to this place.

11 For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

12Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will 
hearken unto you.

13 And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart.

14 And I will be found of you, saith the LORD: and I will turn away your captivity, 
..........and I will gather you from all the nations, and from all the places whither I have driven you, saith the LORD; and I will bring you again into the place whence I caused you to be carried away captive._

In the name of Jesus... be free spirit, soul and body.    

Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2017)

Bumping ...  Prayers never expire, nor does God's love.


----------



## ommns (Jan 9, 2017)

Can we also pray  for all of the innocent people who are in prison?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2017)

ommns said:


> Can we also pray  for all of the innocent people who are in prison?


@ommns 

Most definitely.   God has indeed come to set the captives free.   We lift them up in the Name of Jesus, that God's Truth shall prevail, releasing them with all mercies and without prejudice, to be found 'NOT Guilty' and released from any and all prisons in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.


----------

